# New, questions



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Hello all;

I've just started trying to do something about the ferals in my area and I'm looking for some support and advice.

I'm in Alberta, Canada in a small town north of Edmonton called St. Albert. In the condo complex where i live there is quite the colony, mainly one mum and her brood, but a few other males. Luckily most of her kids are males so far.

I stole 4 kittens from her last litter, I've had them for a week and they are getting pretty used to me. There were 6 in the litter, but they are way too shy and i don't think i'll be able to catch them.

There are a few main obstacles for me:

-You may hear me talk about my two cats, they are both females and not spayed. I had saved up for it but then jitzu got a UTI...Saving again. There aren't any cheap spay clinics near me i can find...neither of them are allowed outside and they wouldn't run out anyways. It scares my two little wussies, lol. I do not intend to let either of them have a litter before i get them spayed.

-Money...i'v just finished school and my boyfriend is going back in the fall. I really just don't have enough money to do what i want for my cats, let alone ferals.

-Hostility. There are a few people in the complex who are suspected of abusing the cats. One had boiling water poured on his head, another had his face kicked...a man is threatening to put out antifreeze (that's why i took the kittens). I don't think we'll get much help from the people here.

-Knowledge/supplies. I have no idea where to get a trap. I called the local SPCA and they said they'd lend me one, but they would need me to bring the cat to them and since it'd be feral they'd end up putting it down. obviously not an option. I can afford a bag of food once in a while, and my dad (who's a carpenter) built me a great shelter for them. But I really can't spend a ton of money.

So basically, does anyone know of a good vet in the area, or a place i could relocate the cats. I also need some other advice.

One of the main mumma's kittens (the only female in her first 2 litters) is seriously pregnant. She looks like she's going to LITERALLY pop...How fat should she get before giving birth?
Also, one of the males in the area (her older brother) is acting like she's in heat, mounting/ect. Could this be possible, or is he just confused?

I think this female is liking my shelter for her nest, and I've been making sure she gets wet cat food there to entice her. hopefully she'll have them here where it's safe. That way once they're older i can find homes for them.

*sighs* sorry that's so long. There's just so much i need to find out!

Becky


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Becky, a tom cat often mistakes the discharge before giving birth for the odor of a female in heat. She might be about ready to give birth.

You should be able to borrow a trap at the Humane Society. I would also contact http://www.alleycat.org/orgs.html. (for more information)
Also check these organizations for help:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10228

There are organizations that help with TNR, but it may take some calling. Please check the top of this forum and the Sticky Forum for more help. I wish you the best. Keep us informed, please. )This organization offers some financial aid to pet owners:

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Apparently she was about to give birth! I just found a singleton in one of my shelters. Hopefully this means she's moving a bigger litter...i doubt this one was born a singleton, she was absolutely huge. On the other side, it would be better in the long run if she did have just one... but it's so cute! i didn't touch it because i don't want her to reject it.

Should i leave the kitten with her and socialize it, and her, to me slowly? or should i take the kitten. i'm concerned it's going to get too cold. It still spring here, and we've been having cold storms at nights. I don't think she's been spending much time with it, i saw her in the box for the first tiome today, usually she's in my other shelter, with a male.

As for borrowing a trap from the humane society i did ask. They said only if i took the cat to them. Since i'm trapping ferals they'd put it down. Not the outcome i'm looking for.

I haven't had any luck finding ANY organizations that could help me out. I'm in Alberta, Canada and the nearest group i can get a hold of is 4 hrs south of me in Calgary. I can't afford to drive that far for a trap. And in any case i've had no luck with the vets around here. The best i got was the low cost clinic, and they charge $130 for a spay. It's only $60 to neuter though.

I did sign up for the alley cat allies newsletter, but from what i understand they're mainly for the states. Same deal with the financial aid groups. They're for the states only.

Hopefully I'll find homes for the kittens, the adoption fee for them should help spay some of their family...ironic almost. lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are the Alley Cat Allies organizations that I've found. I hope one is close. Otherwise, you will have to buy a humane trap, but it would be worth it to you, I believe.

Canada

Action Volunteers for Animals - Unionville, Ontario
Animal Rescue Network - Montreal, Quebec
Annex Cat Rescue - Toronto, Ontario
Cat Action Team (CAT) of Prince Edward Island 
Clare Feral Friends Society - Saulnierville, Nova Scotia 
Feline Friends Network - Stratford, Ontario
Homeless Cat Rescue - North York, Ontario
Jazzpurr Society for Animal Protection - Wildsor, Ontario
Owen Sound Animal Shelter - Markdale, Ontario
Saskatoon Street Cat Rescue - Saskatoon, Saskatchewan

Here's a source I found for a new trap:

http://www.havahart.com/store/live-anim ... GgodkFUziQ

The ebay traps are much less expensive:

http://search.ebay.com/havahart-animal- ... malQ20trap

I hope this helps. Let us know, please. I hope the kitten(s) does well!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

None of those are very close at all, i already checked their websites for canadian specific advice. The closest was the next province over, and that's about 6-7 hr drive...too far.

Any help with the other questions???


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A kitten needs to be kept warm. I like to leave the kitten with the mother, but in this case, I would bring her in and bottle feed her with kitten formula. At 4-5 weeks, she could have some pureed kitten food. I always use canned food; it's better for cats. I wish you the best in socializing this group. I think you'll find the information at the top of this forum very helpful.

I would also look into the humane traps on Ebay. They are much more reasonable. 

It is so kind of you to take care of these cats. God bless!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I looked through all the info right after i got them and it was really helpful! The 4 kittens have been with me about 2 weeks now, and they are doing so much better. 3 of them have even purred for me! and I found homes for 2 today (they aren't going until after they've been wormed, next sunday is the pickup date) and maybe a third.

I have a question about the smallest kitten though. her stomach is really bloated, hard and distended. I know she's been eating, drinking and pooping. And I haven't seen any worms in the stools in the litterbox, but I know a bloated stomach is a sign of worms. I just gave them their shots on friday and the pharmacist said to wait about a week before worming them after the shots.
I'm concerned about her, she still plays and is interested in things, as much as she ever was. but she's still so shy i don't know if there's change in her behavior!

I'm not sure if i should take that kitten, I've only seen her in that shelter about 4 times in the past few days, and i check a few times a day. She hangs out in the other of my shelters with a male cat all day. I checked the kitten earlier and it was cold, but then i went to check again and the mother was there. I don't know. I't sdefinately under a week old, the eyes are tight shut and the ears are down. But it looks thinner than a kitten should be, to me anyways.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Bless your heart for what you're doing. I hope you're able to get help soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Librarychick, That kitten has to be kept warm. If you think mother has enough milk, and is caring for her, perhaps an animal heating pad would help, or, if you're going out often, you could put a hot water bottle in with her. If that is out of the question, I'd bring her in.

As for the kitten with the bloated abdomen, I would depend on the vet. I have not seen that in the kittens I've cared for. Perhaps someone in Health and Nutrition has had that experience. It's good that she's active and eating and digesting well. I'll be anxious to hear if the worming helps.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well I'm not sure if it's good news, but the mother cat has moved the baby to somewhere else. I guess she was too nervous with me poking around even though i never touched the kitten and tried to keep visits minimal. I hope the baby makes it, and that i can find it in a few weeks to tame it.

I'm going to try worming her, but should i worm the entire litter together? If so i may have to wait as one of the brothers hasn't gotten his shot yet. Either way it'll be done a few days before they leave so i can make sure it went ok.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I usually have to worm kittens twice. You might as well do them all around the same day. It will keep your record keeping easier.

Mother cats have a habit of moving their kittens, so that's normal and not your fault. I hope you can find her. I think she would probably like a cozy warm spot, if you provide it. I hope so. Cats love to be warm, as you know.  I would watch mother cat with binoculars, if necessary. 

How old is the kitten Mother cat moved?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The kitten was less than a week old. One eyes was just starting to crack open and the ears were still down.

The mother herself is around 7-9 months...she's not a year yet.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I've got two cat shelters in my backyard, she's out there now eating with one of the males. One is smaller, a big tub that i cut a hole in, and the other is 4lx3wx2h, it has two levels, two exits, and a door that i can open with a lock/key.

The baby was in the smaller one, and she's always in the bigger one with the tom.

Here's a pic of the baby I took yesterday:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sweet baby! Some people believe that quilts and blankets hold too much moisture, and advise straw instead.

http://www.neighborhoodcats.org/info/wintershelter.htm

edit/inserted word


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

i've been trying to find a farmer who would sell me some hay, no luck yet... the blanket is a temp


----------

